# Anyone mix kibble and canned food?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope was having a time chewing up the prescription kibble because it was so large and because it is so fiber packed, it was hard. I remembered that they offered me a canned food with the same intent, and I actually liked the ingredients better. 

So, I inquired while I was getting them weighed today and bought 2 cans. I just mixed some with 1/8th cup of kibble, a dash of probiotic and she practically inhaled it!

Normally, it takes her forever to just get through 1/8th cup of the kibble and she should be eating 1/4th according to manufacturer and my vet.

What I do not know is should the total mixture add up to 1/4th cup? That seems logical but likely I have made an assumption incorrectly. The can says give according to your doctor's order.

Since I just bought these and spoke only to the vet tech, she did not give me a range, I hoped to find it on the can. Nope.

Can you help? I want to give her enough yet not overfeed.

SO easy with Ruby. ZP in the measuring cup and/or with some Nupro and warm water and I am done. No guesswork or math...haha!

Thank you!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't concentrate much on exact portions. The guidelines on the bags and cans of dog food are just "averages." It takes more for some, and less for some. I would mix the kibble and canned just like you are doing and see how that works out. If they continue to slowly gain, not becoming "chubby," then the portions are correct. If they seem to be getting thin, increase the amount you are feeding. I can't speak for anyone but my own pups, but they all slowly gained weight from the day I brought them home, until they reached about 28 weeks old. Then it slowed down from there adding an ounce or so here and there until they reached maturity. 

I know many that mix kibble and canned. Nothing at all wrong with it. But for your pup that has the tummy issues, you may find that kibble is just going to continue the problems. None of mine can eat kibble. When they were on it, we had off and on bouts of tummy issues. I now feed only canned. Haven't had a problem since then. Of course there are other food options too. : )


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks!

I may try just the canned with the probiotic and see how she does.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I always soak the kibble with some water if it's too large for Dottie,so it's softish


----------

